# Dual Tuner DVR



## Bowtieman (Aug 13, 2003)

I have a dish system and was thinking of upgrading to the 510 but I just can't pull the trigger due to the PVR fee and it being a single tuner. Plus a two year commitiment for AT50 and CCP was a bit to much.

Is there a dish, dual tuner, that a person can buy and not be involved with having to pay a PVR fee.

On another note I called to order the 811 and superdish this morning and the CCR said it was not available yet. I was told to call back later on. This is a real bummer.


Thank You


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I think the 721 is the only model with 2 tuners and no DVR fee


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

I know I want a 2 tuner badly too. I can't believe Dish still hasn't offered a lower priced 2 tuner receiver like DirecTV.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

The 510 is free with commitment, but does have a 5 dollar per month usage fee


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Bowtieman said:


> Is there a dish, dual tuner, that a person can buy and not be involved with having to pay a PVR fee.


*Martyva* is correct. The PVR721 is the only DISH Network 2-tuner receiver w/o a VOD fee. For that matter, it's the only dbs satellite fee-free 2-tuner IRD since the DirecTivos have a similar fee. It is still available for ~$549. Maybe you can pick up a used one on eBay for a good price.

It is not 2-output device like they upcoming DISH-Player DVR 522.

FWIW, there is no VOD fee if you get _America's "Everything Pak"_ on the new DVRs.


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Bowtieman said:


> I have a dish system and was thinking of upgrading to the 510 but I just can't pull the trigger due to the PVR fee and it being a single tuner. Plus a two year commitiment for AT50 and CCP was a bit to much.
> 
> Is there a dish, dual tuner, that a person can buy and not be involved with having to pay a PVR fee.
> 
> ...


I've gone through the same questions a while ago and ended up switching to Directv, mostly because I needed 2-tuners (it's really necessary if you want to record something in primetime while watching something else in another channel), and Dish's prices were horrible for the 721. I also heard that the 721 has a lot of bugs on it.

Well, ended up getting a Tivo package, and I'm very happy with it. Tivo is really awesome when you try it. I do a lot less of channel surfing because I always have something interesting waiting for me in the hard drive.

If you are interested I can point you out to a Directv package for new subscribers that includes 1 Tivo + up to 4 non-Tivo receivers + free install + free HBO for 3 months + free dvd player + free shipping after rebate for $22.49 (almost free, banana price really). Sorry to add more to the equation, but you'll that Tivo is worth the extra thinking.

PM or e-mail me if you need more info or tips on the Tivo/Directv deal.
Cheers.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Some might buy a 522 but E ruled its only for digital home plan users at the moment.

Things really changed for the worse at dish since the merger died. I understand these receivers will be in short supply but even if a regular sub buys a 522 they will not activate for him.

Thats plain customer unfriendly and treats subs rudely to boot.

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OLD DISH? THE CUSTOMER DRIVEN ONE...


----------



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

wow thats really constructive isn"t it Bob


----------



## Jeff W (Nov 2, 2003)

Speaking of the dual tuner and the 721, my wife wants to get one of these. We currently have two receivers in different rooms. The 721 would replace one of those. 

I noticed in a review that the 721 requires you to run both coax to it for the dual programming record and other features. I would like to keep our second 2700 receiver and be able to watch another program on it in the other room while recording/watching something on the 721. Will there be a conflict with this? Everything currently runs through a SW-21 switch box.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Jeff W you will need to upgrade you electronics to be able to support three tuners. For you it will probably require a SW-64 switch About $150. Options do the 510 upgrade for a third receiver equals increased monthly fees about $10 more, Or if you are a new customer switch to Directv and take advantage of the TiVo offers for new customers.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

JustinK said:


> wow thats really constructive isn"t it Bob


Its my firm belief rules like these wouldnt of been the case just a few years ago. Something changed for the bad when the merger failed. Companies usually go out of their way to avoid ticking off their customers. E doesnt appear to care anymore

Certinally the no 522 activations for regular subs isnt a customer friendly position, nor the lack of fee free full price DVR. These are but two examples os short sided thinking.

Besides E isnt a CE company, they sell programming for their profit. They should make buying that programming as easy and trouble free as possible. restricting boxes to certain classes of subs, additional fees, bugs and all the rest deter purachase of their true product.

BTW that can cause customer churn, just look at the number of posters here defecting to D for tivo.


----------



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm not going to argue with you Bob because I know nothing will ever change your mind on the subject of E* because many people here have tried . Suffice it to say i'm just going to ignore any and all posts that i see your name attached to because i prefer to look at the brighter side of things. I really hope you finally switch to D* so we don't have to hear any more of your bull.


----------



## JustinK (Sep 2, 2002)

> just look at the number of posters here defecting to D for tivo.


To the people who are planning to or have switched i say good. I'm glad that if they didn't like the service they had that they didn't come on here and complain about how bad E is they just pulled the trigger and switched.I'm sure they are happy because they made that choice.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

JustinK said:


> I'm not going to argue with you Bob because I know nothing will ever change your mind on the subject of E* because many people here have tried . ull.


Oddly enough years ago I was told the SAME THING, at the time I had my E pom poms and thought they were great.

BTW we have tentively decided to keep E for supers, and of course our lifetime sky angel subscription so I will still be a sub commenting on how things are.

I seriously doubt anyone here will want to buy my buggy boxes.......

I really dont care who reads my posts I just report my opinion.

I WISH it were better.


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Oddly enough years ago I was told the SAME THING, at the time I had my E pom poms and thought they were great.
> 
> BTW we have tentively decided to keep E for supers, and of course our lifetime sky angel subscription so I will still be a sub commenting on how things are.
> 
> ...


You know Bob, I have read your posts (unfortunately) and I really don't agree with your position. I have never, EVER had a problem with DISH. They have been courteous when I have called, and the installers have been nothing but professional. My equipment works fine. I just upgraded to the 510 and am very pleased with it. DirecTV's service is just too expensive when you compare it with DISH's. Are you sure your problems haven't been self inflicted??


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Some people are technophobes. No matter how much you try to explain how something works they can't comprehend how it works. 

I admit it is sometimes a challange to learn the work arounds on software changes like on the 721. But it can be done. I have had some minor problems with the 721 but in all fairness it has become more stable every day , with the exception of software updates. It takes the 721 and myself for both the software to settle down and for me to learn the work arounds. Dish could do better to download an instructional video to the 721 dvr owners to explain the software changes.

But all and all I love Dish and their service. Is it a challange to understand all the changes coming ? Yes , but in all fairness we are in uncharted territory. Dish is trying to combine with the superdish , dbs and Cband satellites and lnbs. The future is going to be a challange for both providers to provide the bandwith in order to get all the local cities up there and someday hd feeds. 

Dish is one of the few companies I have had such a good working relationship with. THey are accessible by e-mail and phone : 24/7. They have a dishpicture quality department that will work to tweak your audio and video issues on your locals. They even will call you back and discuss with you these problems and tweak them over the phone. They usually have csrs that are friendly , helpful and speak english, and they are in this country. Unlike Directv which outsources theirs to INdia. 

Lets try to remember where we have come from. At one time we had no local access and no hd channels . Now Dish is growing and will have more locals then we ever thought and more hd channels then we thought were available.

Look at all the new upgrades you can get now for practically free. People complained that they never offered the good deals for current customers like they do new ones. The 510 dvr upgrade for free. 


I feel like I am a member of the Dishnetwork family . Like any family sometimes it is disfunctional,( like the original dishplayes 7100 & 7200), but I still love the family and would not want to be without it . 

Bob Try to be positive and look for the things Dish does right. Directv does a lot of things wrong too. And don't let them tell you that they never have problems with their directivos. All companies have problems with new technology and software. My point is *****ing just because you can is getting old. If you don't like Dish then switch and be done with it. You can always find problems if you look hard enough. Try to look at the bright side of things , life is to short to be so bitter.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

JustinK said:


> I'm not going to argue with you Bob because I know nothing will ever change your mind on the subject of E* because many people here have tried . Suffice it to say i'm just going to ignore any and all posts that i see your name attached to because I prefer to look at the brighter side of things. I really hope you finally switch to D* so we don't have to hear any more of your bull.


I feel the same way. I don't mind anyone's posts on their problems but Bob's endless posts have now turned into constant DISH bashing and mindless rambling. I also fear that his switching to DirecTV is going to lead to even more daily DISH bashing. While I do agree with Bob that DISH has some real issues right now that they need to fix (buggy software releases being the main one) I do not agree with the way Bob constantly bullies DISH and their employees (like the hard working software engineers).

One reason that I like DBS Forums so much better than DBSTalk is that Bob isn't allowed to post there. It makes for a much more friendlier place to visit.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I know that a lot of people do not like hearing posts repeatedly of some of the opinions being said but I try to look at things two ways, if DirecTv is better than Dish Network then we may find out from those that has a lot of criticism that take a deep look on what the company has to offer.

Just like people change their minds about a product from what they first thought of it, companies change as well and the product they have to offer.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Bill RI do not agree with the way Bob constantly bullies DISH and their employees (like the hard working software engineers).
One reason that I like DBS Forums so much better than DBSTalk is that Bob isn't allowed to post there. It makes for a much more friendlier place to visit.[/QUOTE said:


> Bill, my 721 was FINALLY working OK till those same hard working dish engineers downloaded what most posters agree is bug ridden software after a one year wait.
> 
> Truthfully its not the engineers fault, its the companies and directly a management failure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neutron (Oct 2, 2003)

Bob Haller said:


> Bill RI do not agree with the way Bob constantly bullies DISH and their employees (like the hard working software engineers).
> One reason that I like DBS Forums so much better than DBSTalk is that Bob isn't allowed to post there. It makes for a much more friendlier place to visit.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Has E EVER had a PVR that worked out of the box? The 501 and even the 721 was released with known bad software. E promised the 921 would be different. yeyt is being dumbed down because of bugs.

Why are the D Tivos by all statements very stable?

I guess I am upset that although I prefer the E channel offering their receivers arent stable. I now reboot my 721 every morning in the hopes it runs ok for that day. While D Tivos go months without reboots. WHY?????

HISTORICALLY my pro E posts far outnumber these probably by 10 to 1 or more.

Sad how things gave changed.

BTW MOST THINGS I buy new work great! E sorts of troubles are a small fraction of the troubles I have with anything else.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> I now reboot my 721 every morning in the hopes it runs ok for that day.


Bob,

There is no need to re-boot your 721 and you know that and I really doubt that you are really doing that (daily). You are using every chance you have to make DISH's equipment look way worse than it is.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The original question was answered. Closing


----------

